# Need back protector advise - Hard VS Soft



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My understanding is that some back protectors have that soft padding that turns hard on impact (there's a word for that, but I'm about one coffee short of coherent right now). I currently have a Demon Shield (soft padding) and a Protec (hard plastic), but haven't really tested either one in combat. Everything being equal, I think I'd prefer a soft padding as long as it wasn't too thick, but I'd be afraid of buying something that actually turned out to be just soft padding, and therefore pretty useless in a real impact.

So, let's hear it from everyone who has owned back (and butt) protection. What works, what doesn't, what fits well, what fits like a suit of armor?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Donutz, I think you mean d3o? Seems like there’s some products that use it for back protectors. 

Generally, protectors for bikers work pretty well for snowboarders. They need protection that mostly need to fit under their garments. Need protectors to breathe well. And reliable impact protection, of course. I use Dainese knee and coccyx protectors and they are slimmer than any snowboard stuff out there and provide ample impact protection. 

Hard protectors under your jacket/pants can easily tear holes in them when you so much as rub those area against other hard surfaces like the lift chair, etc. In a crash/fall situation, definitely. If you want to hide your protectors under clothing, best to keep things soft. They’re more comfortable, too.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

D3O is the way to go. It's heavy but flexible, and if it can withstand a motorcycle crash, it can withstand snowboard crashes.


----------



## Veraci (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies!
I've looked into the D30 material and found this back protector from Cairn
skiwear4u.com/cairn/cairn-pro-impakt-d3o-back-protector

Youtube and google research looks promising... Anyone got any experience with this back protector?
It looks like it's quite large and would cover my whole back and even the tailbone. 

Thoughts?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Veraci said:


> Thanks for all the replies!
> I've looked into the D30 material and found this back protector from Cairn
> skiwear4u.com/cairn/cairn-pro-impakt-d3o-back-protector
> 
> Thoughts?


Don't get the strap-ons. Go for the vest version.


----------



## Veraci (Mar 18, 2018)

is there that much different between a vest and straps? I guess it will stay in place either way, no?
or are there other arguments why you would take the vest instead of the straps?

thanks for all the opinions!


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Veraci said:


> is there that much different between a vest and straps? I guess it will stay in place either way, no?
> 
> or are there other arguments why you would take the vest instead of the straps?
> 
> ...




Straps can dig in and create hot spots. More so if you wear backpacks. And they aren’t as secure as the vest no matter how tight you adjust the straps.. which would create the above mentioned discomfort. 

That said, there is an advantage to the straps. You can put it on over any layer whereas the vest is kinda limited that way. But I’d take comfort and good secure fit of vests any day.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Veraci said:


> Hey all!
> 
> First of all I should explain what I expect from the back protector I want to buy; As I am new I will be sitting on my butt for quite a lot. My ‘worst fear’ is a collision when I’m sitting on a track and someone didn’t notice me. So a direct impact from a snowboard/ski’s etc on my back. I won’t be doing (a lot) tricks or jumps at all.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Not to talk you out of your back protection...but addressing your "worst fear" can be easily avoided by* not sitting on a track*. Instead you should be riding, be aware of where you stop/and sit...imho lessons would be a better expenditure of your funds. Which leads me to wonder, with being so preoccupied with risk aversion, why are you snowboarding? I can think of at least a half dozen other things that are more likely to occur and that are potentially more damaging than getting hit in the back while sitting. :surprise: :wink: Besides the only 2 appropriate places to sit while snowboarding...are on the chair lift and afterwards in the bar.


----------

